# Xecuter Issue on an old Xbox



## Haizum74 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi,

A friend of mine has left me an xbox that has an xecuter mod on it but no matter what I try I just cannot get it to boot passed the xbox logo screen. It just goes to a code 07 screen. I have tried 3 different HDDs, two different IDE cables, two DVD drives, changing to bank 1 and 2 and nothing. Every single time it does it and wondered if there is an issue with the bios or what is it that it is not finding.

He had another one that had the same issue and just needed a 'new' HDD drive and we got it working but this one just aint having it. I can't even boot a disc such as AID.

help and thanks.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 7, 2019)

AID? auto installer deluxe? That won't help you. Try using a Hexen disc and see if that boots. Give it some time Hexen can take up to 5 minutes to boot.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello.

Error 07 means in the most cases that the Cable from the HDD is not properly connected or loose.
The Connector on Mainboard is Ok ?
Please check the Mainboard visually of conduction interuptions.

Maybe Jumper settings (but then the XBox will say Error Code 09 i think).



> I can't even boot a disc such as AID.



The DVD Drive maybe also can be the "baddie".


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Error 07 means in the most cases that the Cable from the HDD is not properly connected or loose.
> The Connector on Mainboard is Ok ?
> ...



Yes, tried two cables, both of which worked in a non modded xbox. I'll check the MB and see if any wiring is loose too. DVD Drives also work in the non modded xbox.



MrCokeacola said:


> AID? auto installer deluxe? That won't help you. Try using a Hexen disc and see if that boots. Give it some time Hexen can take up to 5 minutes to boot.



It was mainly to see if the DVD drive would boot.


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ok, an update. I took everything apart and gave it a good clean and reassembled. Now when I turn it on, it powers up for a second, turns off, powers up for a second, turns off and then on the 3rd go it stays on but nothing comes on the TV.

When I remove the cable to the xecuter chip that controls the switches, it boots normally but now gives a code 05

UPDATE - Sorted it, I think. Was a crimped wire. FFS so simple.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello.

Error 05 is "logical".Your HDD is not LOCKED.Its not needed in case you have an Modchip.If you DSIABLE the Modchip then comes Error Code 05.

It sadly comes clearer thats maybe an contact problem.

Please can you make a picture of your Modchip and upload it ?
Did the Chip has an external switch for on/off ?

Thank you.


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Error 05 is "logical".Your HDD is not LOCKED.Its not needed in case you have an Modchip.If you DSIABLE the Modchip then comes Error Code 05.
> 
> ...


Hi, it's an xecuter 2.6 chip. I have finally got it working, no idea what I did but after cleaning the MB and checking all connections, it finally booted up.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations.

Thank you for the info and your feedback.
Now its time you have fun with your Xbox.


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 10, 2019)

Unfortunately not, now it's doing the old power on and off 3 times and then booting with no TV signal. Jeez, this is a nightmare to get right heh. 

Any pointers folks, please?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello.

Sorry to hear that.
I´m sure you checked the cables/connections again.
Did you look at the solder points too ? Maybe a "cold junction" ?


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 11, 2019)

It was working fine until I put a new hdd in. Used hexen 2019 and all good. Booted plenty of times but couldn't ftp from PC as it came up with an error on C partition. 
So, I put it all back together and it started doing the 3 step power on problem. 

Tried the old hdd and still the same issue. Checked wiring and it all looks OK. 
Weird thing is is that when I switch the xecuter off it boots but then gives me a code 5 error even with the old hdd.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2019)

> Weird thing is is that when I switch the xecuter off it boots but then gives me a code 5 error even with the old hdd.



Not weird,thats normal.Xecuter OFF - XBOX is ORIGINAL/booting from ORIGINAL XBOX RETAIL Bios on the Mainboard.
Your OLD HDD is not LOCKED.Thats why ERROR 5.
You can try with Hexen Disc to LOCK your OLD HDD than it works without MODCHIP.But thats NOT the SOLUTION for your problem !!

I forgot to ask which IDE Cable you use.The original or an ATA 66/133 one (40pin/80pin) ?


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Not weird,thats normal.Xecuter OFF - XBOX is ORIGINAL/booting from ORIGINAL XBOX RETAIL Bios on the Mainboard.
> Your OLD HDD is not LOCKED.Thats why ERROR 5.
> You can try with Hexen Disc to LOCK your OLD HDD than it works without MODCHIP.But thats NOT the SOLUTION for your problem !!
> 
> I forgot to ask which IDE Cable you use.The original or an ATA 66/133 one (40pin/80pin) ?



Hi, I'm using the original 40 pin one and an 80gb hdd. 

I can't boot from dvd as once it loads the flobber, it then goes to the error code page but at the same time I would have thought that as its booting to the original dash (xecuter off) it's not then classed as modded so burnt discs won't work.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2019)

You can try this please:

- turn your Xecuter on
- put in an other empty IDE HDD if possible (please note the Jumpersettings !)
- use HeXen or AID Installer Disc

If this works then it has to do with your HDD(s).


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 11, 2019)

OK, tried that and still a no go. Jumper settings on master.
I tried booting without the hdd and the dvd drive and it still does it. 

Despite it being like this, I'm quite enjoying trying to figure out wtf is going on. Also checked capacitors on the power board and no signs of bulging or leaking either.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello.

Did your xecuter has an extern switch ? Maybe LED(s) ?

Can you figure out what revision your XBox is (1.0 - 1.6) please ?.



Spoiler: XBox versions:



https://xboxdevwiki.net/Hardware_Revisions



If you be so kind can you make a photo of your Mainboard and upload it please ?


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi, 
Yes it has an external switch to turn the led's on and also a three bank switch setup for modchip on/off, protect bios and Bank 1&2.
It's also a v1. 0 board. 

I'll get some photos put on this evening. However, I tried booting it again last night and it loaded up. Multiple times too. So, something is playing up its just finding what


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello.

Reading through many sites there is the possibility of a dying/faulty Modchip.



> Xbox boots three times and displays a flashing Red-Green usually means your mod chip is installed incorrectly


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Reading through many sites there is the possibility of a dying/faulty Modchip.




Well it appears (so far) to be the switch to turn the chip on or off that needs to be firmly switched as it doesn't move all the way to the left. If that makes sense.


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 26, 2019)

Aaand it's back to it's usual three boot issue lol. Jeez.


----------



## JoeSchmoe4 (Jun 14, 2019)

I was having a similar issue, kind of why I'm here.  Picked up my first modded xbox with an x3.  I'll be upfront and honest I haven't investigated too much as it happened last night but sounds similar to what you are experiencing.

So basically I was messing around with another softmodded xbox and a 2tb drive.  It was locked to that softmodded xbox and I borked something with the file system or something where games and/or recovery disk wouldn't boot.  I have the original 8gb which is locked and loading DVD was fine with that so something tied to the new drive.  Took it out, played with it realizing it was still locked (later).  When I was still messing with it though one of the things I tried and thought of was hey lets throw it in my x3 xbox to see if I can unlock it.  Got error 5 like you are and couldn't get past it.

That really surprised me.  Like I said just got this x3 xbox, so really still learning it and what I can do.  My impression though was that the bios should reside on the chip and I should be able to boot to that.  I can boot to FlashBios but options are limited.

**So while writing I'm looking at the x3 docs and think I found one of my issues, via the website bustedchain.

Looks like holding the white button on boot can get you to the bios.  I'll try that when I get home.  That being said, wondering if you can get to config live if you can use the HDD tools there to look at or play with the drive.  I'd take that new drive and try to configure it as a new drive in the HDD tools.

If the drive is locked, which mine was, I'v read its pretty much a paper weight unless you have the HDD Key.  Mine was zeroed so I wasn't too worried.  I figured but might be wrong.... that I had two options.  Xboxhdm23usb to do the work, the pain point there is finding an adapter that plays well and doing that setup.  Or second maybe because I had the original locked HDD with a nulled HDD key, take my 2tb drive to the xbox which I cloned from, run chimp and unlock the master, so I could then reformat the drive and either reclone or try to fresh setup with xboxhdm23usb.  Unlocking the master had me a little nervous even though my original HDD which was locked, nulled and softmodded was 10 feet from the xbox with the 2tb drive.  Reading JRocky5 saying never, never, never unlock your master made me really not want to go that route.  A thing in the back of my mind I would probably try first was to rehotswap in chimp and setting up the 2tb as the slave like when I cloned and unlocking the slave rather than going the master route.

Sorry its long winded but if you are fitting any of the scenarios I am, figured it wouldn't hurt to post to see if it could get you somewhere.  Maybe you've tried most of this or are beyond the point of where I am, if so apologies!


----------

